# SNOW AND ISTANBUL



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Cold! 
Nice pictures! Istanbul is great, no matter how the weather is, always cool and beautiful.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

hey they are Nuri Bilge Ceylan's photo. One of the best film director in the woorld currently.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wow didnt know it snows in isianbul!
but the most people are also surprised when it snows in tehran


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

tehran


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Great pics


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> wow didnt know it snows in isianbul!


not everyyear.
climate of istanbul like rome's one.not at all mediterranean, but not cold too.
something between cold and warm.

btw, really cool pics:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

l'eau said:


> not everyyear.
> climate of istanbul like rome's one.not at all mediterranean, but not cold too.
> something between cold and warm.


Indeed. But last winter was really heavy in Istanbul


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^yeah, same in all turkey.
last year snowed in izmir and antalya too.


----------



## Hittite (May 27, 2007)

I actually posted this before,2006 winter in Istanbul


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

cok güzel
very nice this black and white


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

So beautiful , and reminds of full imagination ...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

usually it is wet cold in winters but it is snowy at least two weeks betwwen January and February (sometimes till march)...

Is tanbul has distasging weather wich makes the man sick. Ankara is much colder and snows but doesn't make sick like Istanbul. Wet cold is disgusting thing espacially before the snow and when snows melts


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

This pic is my fav. among the snowy shots of Istanbul. So magical...










Posted by some forumer long time ago, unfortunately we don't know the photographer of the beauty. Snow is very common in Istanbul though, winter is not really warm, it snows every year to the center in important amounts and stay for a while.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been there once, and since that time, I will always love Istanbul till I die! Great city!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

looks like a very wet, gross snow, but the pictures are beautiful. i wish i was there then.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Jakob said:


>



One of my favourite park in Istanbul, Gulhane park.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really gives a cold impression... looks quite European as well 

some of it actually resembles Jerusalem in winter


----------



## guydebord (Feb 5, 2008)

are those screenshots?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

System_Halted said:


>


Magical indeed


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

guydebord said:


> are those screenshots?


no, that director is also a photographer and these are from his collection.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

That looks absolutely stunning & i always think snow and palm trees has a magical look.


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Such a magical city, just lovely


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

from flickr


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

^^

Çok Guzel!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Hay gozunun yagini yedigimin sehiri kurban olurum senin o guzelligine..

The most beautiful city in the world....


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

System_Halted said:


> This pic is my fav. among the snowy shots of Istanbul. So magical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

by tramturk
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tramturk/714088032/











by tramways2007 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teleferixtramztr/1385301203/


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ozvardar2 from www.wowTurkey.com


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> ozvardar2 from www.wowTurkey.com


WOW, this is beautiful photo, more heavy snow is expected on Saturday.


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

never thought a city right on the mediterranean could receive that much snow


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Istanbul is not on the Mediterranean...Check out Sea of Marmara.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos from the "white" Istanbul are also great


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Istanbul Today























































Source: Hurriyet.com


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

by galip güran from www.wowTurkey.com


















by Hüseyin Aydın from www.wowTurkey.com


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

how often does it snow in istanbul


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I would say 2 weeks / year


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And when it does (snow) the city looks really beautiful


----------

